# Ginger Beer Sediment. Normal?



## Gorey (9/4/10)

Hey everyone.

I've had a ginger beer in the fermenter for almost 2 weeks and I took a sample from the tap tonight to test.
There was some sediment that came out of the tap, which was small clumps of soft stuff, browny in colour. My best guess is that they are clumps of spent yeast. There also appears to be some siting on the surface of the brew I can see throught the lid. I've done heaps of beer brews, but never noticed this clumping. 
Having not done a ginger beer before, is this normal? The sample tastes okay.


----------



## Wolfy (9/4/10)

I find that ginger beer has much more sediment/gunk/etc than regular beer (could be the additional additives I use too).
Even after the usual cold-crashing/finnings etc there is usually quite an amount of 'stuff' left over, but if you condition it long enough it should still pour fairly clear but not crystal clear like normal beer.


----------



## bum (10/4/10)

I never CC or fine my GBs and I don't get anything in the way of sediment that exceeds a normal beer (it usually sits a little looser in the bottle than a beer with the same yeast might though). The only clearish GBs (non-alcoholic) I've ever bought have been kinda rubbish so I don't chase that with my beers. Oh course if I kegged I'd want them clearer than I bottle them. And yeah I often get more gunk up the top than a normal beer. Sounds like you've got nothing to worry about at this stage, Gorey.


----------



## Hatchy (10/4/10)

What was the recipe? I've used the coopers ginger can with 1kg raw sugar stacks of times & it's always turned out ok. It's got to the point where I'm pretty complacent about brewing it. I was completely boozed when I started the batch I bottled tonight. I had 1060 in the brew diary as my SG which I'm sure isn't right. It was a coopers can with 1kg raw sugar & 500g dex. According to the brew diary it's 8.5% but I'm sure I was seeing double when I got the OG.


----------



## Gorey (10/4/10)

Thanks guys.
It was a fairly complex recipe:

Morgans kit
500g fresh ginger
about 750 dex
1 cup brown sugar
500g LDME
ginger refresher
and a bit of honey

Readings are stable so I'm about to bottle it. Still tastes good.
Thanks for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## bum (10/4/10)

Complex? Pfft!

Does look nice but. Be interested to hear how the malt works out if you could let us know.


----------



## Gorey (10/4/10)

bum said:


> Complex? Pfft!
> 
> Does look nice but. Be interested to hear how the malt works out if you could let us know.




Well, complex for me! 

Bottled today and the sediment seemed to be less nasty-looking than I thought.
Can't wait to drink it.


----------

